# New 75 gallon planted



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

pictures arent working dunno why =/ im new haha sorry


----------



## CFlux (Aug 31, 2009)

you linked to the page not the image itself, goto share on the bar at photobuket, post to web page, then the get link code, grab the HTML for websites & blogs code and paste:


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

figured it out thanks


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

To keep my plants healthy and growing well, can i dose seachem flourish and 
kn03 and kh2ph04 and be fine with that once a week???? any help would be great.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

steve_dowg2001 said:


> To keep my plants healthy and growing well, can i dose seachem flourish and
> kn03 and kh2ph04 and be fine with that once a week???? any help would be great.


Are you dosing anything now?

I think you would be fine with dosing setup. You may want to consider Seachem equilibrium instead of the flourish.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Seachem equilibrium is not a fertilizer supplement, it's a buffer to help reconstitute or increase the pH of RO or acidic water.

Will you be running CO2 on this tank? I suspect you're really going to have to limit your photoperiod with T5HO lighting if not. Or add floating plants to help with light control.

Check out the stickies at the top of the water parameters forum for advice on putting together a balanced fert regimen.


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

i wasent planing on using co2 untill maybe later on. you think 108 watts of t5 is too much for low tech 75 gallon set up??? the only thing i have dosed right now was seachem flourish. will the plants be ok for atleasts a 2 weeks or soo till i can get some dry ferts ??? If i added c02 to a 108watt t5ho set would i have to dose alot more and would growth be really good?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

You have a nice looking selection of plants. I am looking forward to seeing this tank develop as you get everything arranged in there. 

What are your plans for fish?


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

Im gonna be putting a few diffrent rainbow fish in the tank. I have a few now but there in my 26 gallon tank. I still need to buy more plants =) haha. The plants on the right front side of the tank are amazon swords that i cut way down. I dunno if they should be cut down more or what. They were dieing in my 26 gallon tank becuase i just have gravel and dident use any ferts and low low light soo i cut them down and maybe they mite grow back lol dunno welll see.


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

the korilla power head 3 is to make current for the rainbow fish to swim in, but i dunno i mite change it dunno yet want plants to get bigger and root and see.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

steve_dowg2001 said:


> i wasent planing on using co2 untill maybe later on. you think 108 watts of t5 is too much for low tech 75 gallon set up??? the only thing i have dosed right now was seachem flourish. will the plants be ok for atleasts a 2 weeks or soo till i can get some dry ferts ??? If i added c02 to a 108watt t5ho set would i have to dose alot more and would growth be really good?


With that amount of light and no co2 you will have a serious algae problem in the near future. About dosing and co2, it depends what you'll use as a substrate and what are you trying to grow. I recommend typing "mineralized topsoil" :EI dosing" and "PPS dosing" into the search bar in our forum, you'll find a lot of useful info.
By the way, I wonder when they'll stop using wpg (watts per gallon) measuring in those articles in fish magazines and books. I picked up a recent TFH issue and they still trying to persuade that 2wpg is a low-light setup, no matter what bulb type you use. It's just not true anymore as T5's are very efficient light and my opinion is 1.5 wpg for T5 is nothing but a high-lighted tank. Who's with me?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I run 108 watts of T5HO over my own low tech 90gal and am having algae issues ever since I removed my floating plants.

T5HO is extremely powerful lighting.

Another option to moderate the lighting is to raise the fixture further off the tank.


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

what about if i have my glass tops on my tank will that help?


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

also my anubias. the leaves are turning a little brown after 3 days is this algae? or is it burning? its not planted to deep or anything.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Glass tops will cut down light some (depending on how clean they are LOL), but that's still a lot of light.

The brown on your Anubias is probably Brown (diatomacious) algae; will it rub off if you rub your finger along the leaf?


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

The leaves are starting to get a lighter green color. mite be turning yellow does this mean low iron levels??? should i get flourish root tabs and dose iron??? also id get a co2 set up but not much money now soo could i use excel for a few months and be ok untill i can get co2??? oh and i rubbed the leaves and nothing came off now im kinda thinking the anubias is dieing =/


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

also the glass tops have alot of water on them from condensation LOL soo this helps hopefully =/ maybe i can put tint on the glass till i get co2 =)


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

like i said i have seachem flourish and have kno3 and k42po4 coming... its weird the leaves are turning lighter green and getting close to yellow and have brown dots on them. they are planted in flourite i dunno this sucks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, Excel would probably help till you can get a CO2 setup.

Going back to look at the photos, I also can't see the rhizome on your Anubias. The rhizome must be up out of the substrate and exposed to light or it will die (and the leaves with it).

You might try adding some floating plants to help with light control, too.


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea the rhizome was planted in the substrate for a day and i realized the leaves were turning a little lighter green the next day. I did a little research and found out it needs to be above. Its above now buts its been 2 days and the leaves are still getting lighter. Would 1 day cause this??? Im pretty sure all the anubias was planted like this when i bought it.I got it from ThatFishPlace they are 45mins from my house. All the other anubias in the tank with this one looked really rough thats why i only bought 1 plant. but the one i bought looked great.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

could just be too much light. i have 108 watts t5ho raised about 6in over dirty glass and some LARGE water sprite and i still get algae on the wood. try putting the plant in some shade and see what that does


----------



## jackpot21n (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish I never got my 108w T5HO, I have it suspended 2 feet above my 75! I still get algae and I only have a 5 hour photo period.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

jackpot21n said:


> I wish I never got my 108w T5HO, I have it suspended 2 feet above my 75! I still get algae and I only have a 5 hour photo period.


Try adding some floating plants. IME they can really make a big difference.


----------

